# Hard Hit



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Twiddop sent me a message a few days ago about some Opus X's and the possibility of a bomb coming my way. Well he hammered the bunker pretty hard with 2 FFOX Perfexion X's and a 2004 Forbidden X:dribble:!! Above and beyond the call of duty my friend, thanks a lot!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Sweet hit!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow, very nice!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow!! Definitely a great hit! That forbidden X will serve you well when you choose to light it up.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

very nice X hit!!:dribble::dribble:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

You got X'd out!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh Wow... that's awesome. I gotta get my hands on both of those babies. Great pics, thanks


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow thats a sweet hit!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

What a hit!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

i bet that hurt real good


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*X marks the spot! Outstanding hit!*


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow great hit, Enjoy!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:dribble: Nice!!

have 2 of those #4 received myself today!! Awesome smokes, post some pics this evening!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Serious devastion!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome hit!!


----------



## MaduroLvr (Sep 19, 2008)

very nice- enjoy!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

smackdown


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow that's a great hit


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Put those in the X files


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Sweet!pick up:dribble:


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## Alabaster-cl (Sep 22, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

:dribble:............i want some!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice hit.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble: nuff said:dribble::dribble:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice great hit


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome hit!


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

Now that's a hit. 

Now I have a question. What's the difference between the Opus X and the Forbidden X??


----------

